# pur beurre



## Heidee_

Buongiorno a tutti,
approfitto ancora una volta della vostra gentilezza e tempestività per chiedervi lumi sull'espressione "un malouin pur beurre" che starebbe a indicare un nativo di Saint-Malo. Dovendola tradurre, l'unica idea che mi è venuta è quella di scrivere "un maluino purosangue", ma non sono sicura che l'espressione significhi proprio questo. Qualche madrelingua o esperto di varietà regionali può aiutarmi?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## patrovytt

Heidee_ said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> approfitto ancora una volta della vostra gentilezza e tempestività per chiedervi lumi sull'espressione "un malouin pur beurre" che starebbe a indicare un nativo di Saint-Malo. Dovendola tradurre, l'unica idea che mi è venuta è quella di scrivere "un maluino purosangue", ma non sono sicura che l'espressione significhi proprio questo. Qualche madrelingua o esperto di varietà regionali può aiutarmi?
> Grazie in anticipo


... genuino... verace...


----------



## matoupaschat

Maluino purosangue, direi di sí ; o maluino doc ...
Suppongo che alluda all'uso abbondante di burro nella regione per la cucina e la pasticceria .


----------



## Heidee_

WOW! :-D
Grazie Matou


----------



## Heidee_

e grazie patrowytt
vista adesso la risposta


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Maluino purosangue, direi di sí ; o maluino doc ...
> Suppongo che alluda all'uso abbondante di burro nella regione per la cucina e la pasticceria .


Allora per cercare di mantenere il gioco di parole si potrebbe dire 'burrosangue'...! eheheheh


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Allora per cercare di mantenere il gioco di parole si potrebbe dire 'burrosangue'...! eheheheh


 Ha ha ha (en français dans le texte) !!! Ottimo  .


----------

